# SB 2230 :: Having fun yet ?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

SB 2230 - (Introduced by Sen's Erbele, Fischer, Taylor; Rep's DeKrey, Headland, Kerzman) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code relating to gratis deer hunting licenses. Upon paying the fee requirement for a resident or nonresident deer license *an individual who is eligible for a gratis license could transfer the license to another individual. *Proceeds of the fees paid by gratis license holders would have to be placed in the private land habitat and access improvement fund and used to promote hunting access. Referred to Natural Resources Committee. No hearing set.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If I'm reading this one right I would be able to have my grandmother apply for a gratis license and then transfer it to me. Buck tag every year. Sounds great. This would a bad bill as the thing I outlined above would happen all the time. This bill could really cut down on success rates of drawing a buck tag.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It doesn't have to be a relative.A guide could lease up a bunch of land from several farmers and then but their gratis licenses.What a deal!


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

SB 2230 is one of the most dangerous bills introduced so far. Outfitters would be lining up to pay landowners to transfer their gratis tags to clients who would be charged large sums of money to hunt mule deer and whitetails, but only trophy bucks. In order to demand the most money for those licenses, landowners would be forced to lock up their land and keep ALL hunters out. They especially wouldn't allow deer hunters with buck tags because they would have to allow the bucks on their land to grow to be four and five years old or more. It's doubtful any waterfowl or upland hunting would be allowed on those farms/ranches either because bird hunters would spook the trophy bucks off the landowners farm/ranch and onto other property. This bill would change deer hunting in North Dakota forever, and not for the better.

Now, if the purpose of this bill is to allow a landowner who doesn't hunt deer anymore to transfer his gratis tag to his son or daughter, I don't see a problem. If SB 2230 is amended to allow the transfer only to immediate family (son, daughter, brother, sister, mother, father), then it'll probably get some support. However, as written this is a very dangerous bill and it must die. I have emailed all the sponsors and told them so. Keep your eyes open people!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been sending letters to Taylor and trying to explain to him what a bunch of crap that he signed on to. He said that he thought if it were amended to permit like you say son or daughter or a friend or business associate, That friend or business associate is scares me as that is a lophole as big as a barn door. Anyway keep up the good work curt wells.
Taylors (e-mail is [email protected] Understand that Senator Erbele has a hunting and guiding operation how about Dekrey and the rest. I know Taylor doesn't. Adokken


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The immediate family thing is essential, but moreover, the transfer must not be for $$$$. Must not be part of a lease agreement, etc
Otherwise, we're letting individuals profit from a public resource again.

M.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess my problem with this gratis bill is that it was not nessesary in the first place. It was introduced for one reason and that was for some one to be able to get their hands on gratis license for NR Trophy deer hunts. The simplest solution to this bill is to defeat it completly, if that is posible. Adokken


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

7-0 DNP from SNRC last Friday. Failed on Senate floor today 39-3.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess the majority saw through this!!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Yeh !!!


----------

